# In need of help



## Saints11 (Aug 1, 2007)

Iv been playing Golf on and off for about 3 years (im 18), sometimes get a craving to play, but then can go months on end without bothering. . . anyway. . . a few problems iv been having

1) I'm not really sure how to aim! I can tell if im going to hit it to far left or to far right


2)When hitting with a driver at the ranger, alot of my shots start off straight, and then vere to the right dramatically

Your thoughts


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

1.  Always start from behind the ball, if you watch pros never do they start from beside the ball...Most pros will align the club first also...so align the club then the feet and shoulders will fall into place...and go with how your set don't change it when your set ...cuz if you do you aren't showing confidence in your setup...and thats your first mistake and a very crucial one at that..Confidence is a big part of golf.

2. Could be multiple things...Try moving your ball up in your stance to allow the club to release ...You could have the ball positioned to far back which can cause you to hold your release or get jammed on the release leaving the clubface wide open..


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

This is a method you can use for a couple of times till you begin to recognize the proper alignment.

Easy Aiming: I think just about every guy as a lad has fired an imaginary gun, pointing his index finger at some target and using his thumb as the hammer. So here’s my easy address method.

1.	Stand facing the target you wish to shoot at (flag stick)
2.	Make an imaginary gun with your right hand.
3.	Move both your hands, shoulder high, straight out (parallel) in front of yourself. 
4.	Rotate your body so that the index finger on the right hand is pointing at the target (flag stick)
5.	Place a tee beside the instep of the right foot, just in front of the right heel. 
6.	Place two tees beside the outside edge of the left foot, one at the toe, and one at the heel. 
7.	Now step out and place a ball on the tee you placed beside your right foot, this is your TARGET LINE.
8.	Draw a line between the two tees you placed beside your left foot. This is your Address Line; use this line for aligning your feet. 
9.	Align the zipper on your trousers with the ball. Align your toes, shoulder width apart along the Address Line.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

1.) When you are looking behind the ball, at the target, try to find a divot or broken tee or something else to use as an aiming tool. It works wonders in your alignment! Basically, you just find something that lines up with your target, and then line up with that, instead of the target. That a way, your aiming a few inches to a couple feet away, instead of 100+ yards away.. make sense?

2.)There are a number of things that can cause your slice. Yes, an open face is what causes a slice. You need to find out why your face is open. It could be improper weight transer, if could you going OTT, it could be a late release. Or a number of other things. It could even be wrong equipment. Have you ever been fitted? If not, you really should.. what your swing speed is, your launch angle, ball RPMs, your tempo, all make a huge difference in what kind of shaft you need. So, first make sure that you are using the correct setup. Ypu also need to make sure, they are the right length. I believe using clubs that fit you, are more important than what your swing actually looks like. 


Getting a few lessons, won't hurt none either. In fact, I recommend that.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> This is a method you can use for a couple of times till you begin to recognize the proper alignment.
> 
> Easy Aiming: I think just about every guy as a lad has fired an imaginary gun, pointing his index finger at some target and using his thumb as the hammer. So here’s my easy address method.
> 
> ...



9 steps doesn't seem like the easy way to align yourself ....picking a spot in front of the ball and aligning the club to that is much better and one i use quite often when i can't get comfortable over the ball..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

More than likely, you have an extreme out to in swing path. This is natural for inexperienced players. There are other things that can cause a slice, but this is the absolute #1 cause. Here's a relatively cheap training aid that will have you grooving a good swing path in no time. This is from amazon at a pretty good discount.

The Inside Approach


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I have the inside approach swing path trainer. I like it. It helped a lot, I only sliced 2 or 3 times today which is good for me, and they still didn't end up in disaster.


----------



## Saints11 (Aug 1, 2007)

Cheers lads for your replys,

Ive not had a chance to go to the driving range since posting originally so ive not had the chance to put your tips into practice.

But on the aiming issue "300 yards's" tip was so simple but effective, and it really has made a massive difefrence to my aiming, cheers


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah I really liked 300yards' tip for aliignment as well. For a long time I had thought that my shots ending up right were because of my swing, but my dad gave me the same exact tip and now I find someting in line with the target just behind the ball and it has helped a ton. It is very simple and easy but very effective at the same time because you just take the club back over the object that you lined up from.


----------

